# Monday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Another tough day with wrong winds and not very co-opertive cats. But made the best I could with four moves and the bite shut down. 

















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

NICE:fishing: CONGRATS!


----------

